# London stake what u got



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Didn't get my card yet. Registered 5/1


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Haven't got mine yet either


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

G-18


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

C and D target 4


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Just got my card today...E/F 9


----------



## wdbowhunter (Feb 26, 2003)

Outback Man said:


> Just got my card today...E/F 9


Looks like we'll be sharing a stake, see ya there!


----------



## dustinC (Feb 5, 2013)

G/h 10


----------



## varmint killer (Sep 22, 2010)

H/g 18


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

I registered yesterday. Hope I get my card before I leave if some of you re just getting yours. This will be my first ASA, don't need problems.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

wdbowhunter said:


> Looks like we'll be sharing a stake, see ya there!


Sounds good...I'll be the big loud guy shooting the Elite Victory.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Bo bob I would imagine you will have to pick your card at registration when you get there


----------



## remwin (Sep 11, 2013)

I/J - 15

First ASA shoot.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

varmint killer said:


> H/g 18




Me too.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Haven't gotten mine yet. What classes are you shooting with what range? I'll be shooting Senior Open and the Team shoot on Friday.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

H/g K45 for me. H/g ranges are busy. Open c is shooting that range also??


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Bo Bob said:


> I registered yesterday. Hope I get my card before I leave if some of you re just getting yours. This will be my first ASA, don't need problems.


They will mail Monday, if you don't get yours they will take care of you at the registration booth.


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

E 12 here.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

schmel_me said:


> H/g K45 for me. H/g ranges are busy. Open c is shooting that range also??


I noticed that too..mnot sure how thats gonna play out


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

BowHuntnKY said:


> I noticed that too..mnot sure how thats gonna play out


I'm going to guess that it'll be re staked after the open C shoot in morning and after the k45 shoot for your afternoon shoot.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Huntin Hard said:


> I'm going to guess that it'll be re staked after the open C shoot in morning and after the k45 shoot for your afternoon shoot.


Hope they place them back i same location..when we (C) flip ranges.thats all i was getting at..


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

ar1220 said:


> Bo bob I would imagine you will have to pick your card at registration when you get there


No need to worry Bob. I frequently don't register until I get there. They'll register you and print your card out in 2 minutes. They will have the cards for the pre-registered folks in a box at the trailer if they doesn't get mailed in time. ASA registration is always a breeze. The worst I've seen is about a 15 minute wait in line.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Just talked to them and they're doing the final mailing out tomorrow then after registering today you'll get your cards up there.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> No need to worry Bob. I frequently don't register until I get there. They'll register you and print your card out in 2 minutes. They will have the cards for the pre-registered folks in a box at the trailer if they doesn't get mailed in time. ASA registration is always a breeze. The worst I've seen is about a 15 minute wait in line.


Good to know.
Thanks Kent!


----------



## Shaftbasher (Mar 8, 2007)

G/h - 20


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Ya it goes quick....the ladies....do a bang up job...the longest you might wait is if your brand new and want to shoot all the extra events


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Outback Man said:


> Sounds good...I'll be the big loud guy shooting the Elite Victory.


Which big loud guy shooting the Elite? The tall one, the fat one, the short one, the bald one, the ugly one, or the handsome one...there are just so many.

:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

carlosii said:


> Which big loud guy shooting the Elite? The tall one, the fat one, the short one, the bald one, the ugly one, or the handsome one...there are just so many.
> 
> :icon_1_lol:


"Handsome one"?


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

carlosii said:


> Which big loud guy shooting the Elite? The tall one, the fat one, the short one, the bald one, the ugly one, or the handsome one...there are just so many.
> 
> :icon_1_lol:


The one on E/F 9 silly...tall...fat...still have all my hair...and beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so I won't go into handsome or not...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Not to be confused with me. I'll be the tall, fat, bald guy in the Elite shirt.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Got my card this evening. E/F 8 Senior Open


----------



## P'town Shooter (Dec 30, 2012)

Got cards today. L/K 9 Super Senior for me. J/I 13 Womens Hunter for wife.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Senior Masters...#16.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> Got my card this evening. E/F 8 Senior Open


Looks like we'll cross paths Dave. 
E & F #17 Unlimited


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

B 4


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

G/h 18 for me also ???
Kinda strange that 4 K45 shooter's posting on here are all on the same stake. 
If you're one of them pm me so I know who your ugly mug is


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

Just found out open c is shooting the same range different times. 
Stupid scott


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Bo Bob said:


> Looks like we'll cross paths Dave.
> E & F #17 Unlimited


Well my dyslexia kicked in. I'm F & E. No wonder I sometimes shoot targets in the backside.


----------



## nele22 (Mar 10, 2009)

dustinC said:


> G/h 10


I'm with you.


----------



## dustinC (Feb 5, 2013)

nele22 said:


> I'm with you.


My first ASA but really looking forward to it!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Bo Bob said:


> Well my dyslexia kicked in. I'm F & E. No wonder I sometimes shoot targets in the backside.


I'm F & E too.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

G&h #1 k45


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Senior Masters K&L trying to keep up with the others, on target 20.


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

It will be my first asa... I'll be calling and registering and getting good there on Friday to make sure how it all works. From what I hear it is far superior to ibo, we will see.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Angler62002 said:


> It will be my first asa... I'll be calling and registering and getting good there on Friday to make sure how it all works. From what I hear it is far superior to ibo, we will see.


Not.to knock ibo.....but this will be a completely different feeling....


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

bhtr3d said:


> Not.to knock ibo.....but this will be a completely different feeling....


Yep completely agree. I've shot both and Asa is a better ran tournament


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I am a fan of the shotgun start, shooting with peers. You will like that I believe.

Now, if we had an org that had shotgun start and shot center 12's, I'd be all over that. :wink:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> I am a fan of the shotgun start, shooting with peers. You will like that I believe.
> 
> Now, if we had an org that had shotgun start and shot center 12's, I'd be all over that. :wink:


You won't see that happen with asa.....lower 12 was founded by asa before it was asa.....when it was the budweiser
Shoot out.....started there from its conception. .. the inner 11 ring is something I bought came up with well well after the asa 12 ring


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Dr.Dorite said:


> Senior Masters K&L trying to keep up with the others, on target 20.


Target 20? I think Mike is trying to come between us. You're supposed to be on the next target, or I'm supposed to be on the next target...but 16's a stretch from 20.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

sagecreek said:


> I am a fan of the shotgun start, shooting with peers. You will like that I believe.
> 
> Now, if we had an org that had shotgun start and shot center 12's, I'd be all over that. :wink:


Well, Regions counts the center 11...and the lower 12...and the upper 12 IF you call it. And its shotgun start too.


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

C20


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

G/H #7 for me


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

Range F and E target 2 for me.


----------



## deadeye270 (Jan 9, 2005)

Range L & K target 15


----------

